# Release Words



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I want to change my release word for Gatsby. Right now it's "Okay," which I say way to often, and he'll release if I say it when I'm not looking at him. Like when I'm talking to the trainer and he's in a stay, if I say "Okay" he'll break position. Which is honestly the reaction I want, but I also don't want to release accidentally. 

I like the sound of "Okay," it's short and has a nice crisp sound to it. I've thought about using "Break" and "Free," but "free" is too soft of a word, I feel. "Break" just doesn't really do it for me, honestly. 

So. What do you use to release your dog from position? Not necessarily from working all together, but from one task to another?


----------



## DarkSephiroth (Nov 11, 2007)

OK is fine. You just have to use a certain tone. The dog should not respond to it when you're saying it to someone else. Also, you can add something else. When I have my dogs in a "Stay" they need a touch and release, not just the release word. This way, they won't get out of it by any verbal command.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I use ok for some things, as in if the dog is waiting for a specific action, like in a stay looking at me waiting to run fetch a ball I threw, or waiting at the open door looking at me to say when she can bolt out.

I use "free" for when the dog is in a stay and I just want to tell them they are not under a command to be doing something like just a sit/stay or heeling or whatnot and they are released to do as they please.

You could also require a touch, or train that the release is only if the release word comes right after the dogs name, as some multiple dog owners do.


----------



## KarenJG (Jan 31, 2010)

I've started using "kaygo" which is a mutation of "OK, go" - it's not something I use in everyday speech, yet it comes naturally out of my mouth. I tried using "be free" because I just liked the concept, but I had to keep stopping to remember the release word, and it usually ended up "ok... be free."


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I use okay, and my GSD can tell the difference in my Okays. He only releases if I say it excitedly, otherwise he looks at me like I'm tricking him and hesitates a lot, if he even realizes I said it. My excited voice is a lot more high-pitched, so I don't think he really even notices.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I tried to use "alright" for a while, but Ami was always really sensitive to the tone...if I said it just a bit different, she wouldn't break. "okay" comes out about the same everytime. Lots at my club also use "Yes"...but thats a praise word for us...


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

I use "Yes" with my current dog. His praise marker is "good" so there is no confusion there.

I have had TONS of problems using "ok" in the past at seminars and the like.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I use "let's go" a lot. Though I've used "okay" as well.

I like "free". I think I'll have to start using that one, that's a word I don't use much so less chance of "accidentally" releasing him.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

The exact word that you use isn't important. Your dog will learn whatever release cue you want to teach. 

The important thing is to be consistent. Words that are used in normal conversation can be confusing at first to your dog. So you should try to use body language and facial expression as much as possible. A release is a perfect situation where your body language and expression should be your main way of cueing a release, with the cue word as sort of a throw-in.


----------

